# hello



## Carstairs (Feb 14, 2010)

Hello everyone. I have a mitsubishi Delica that we use for wild camping all the time. Stumbled upon this site so I joined. Spend most of the time in North Wales but recently travelled around Scotland for the first time. We left on New years Eve so we had snow for the whole week. Good job I have 4 wheel drive.

Carstairs


----------



## tony (Feb 14, 2010)

hello & welcome. i'm sure you will enjoy this site.you will find that some are madder than others on here.
safe camping.
tony


----------



## n8rbos (Feb 14, 2010)

welllllllllllllllllllcum


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Feb 15, 2010)

Carstairs, welcome to the site, hope you will join in some of the forums and enjoy the banter, some times rubbish - but fun - enjoy life while you have it.

John (Guernsey Donkey)

Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html

Info: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## Carstairs (Feb 16, 2010)

*intend to*

I intend to, not new to forums, just need to find my way round first and see how the land lies so to speak.


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Feb 16, 2010)

*welcome*

Welcome to the wildys

Enjoy!

Weez
Tony


----------



## zeezee16 (Feb 16, 2010)

Carstairs said:


> I intend to, not new to forums, just need to find my way round first and see how the land lies so to speak.


The land lies sort of up & down a bit, park on the level bits, or you will fall out of bed.
Cheers, Pete.
PS. Welcome.


----------



## kylel300 (Feb 16, 2010)

hello there good to see another delica l300 member....dont i know you from some other forums


----------



## Carstairs (Feb 16, 2010)

Erm sorry but mine is an L400. Not that I'm knocking L300's I think they are very nice.


----------



## zipnolan (Feb 16, 2010)

A sure way of avoiding the Scottish midges....  go in winter, very clever !


----------



## runnach (Feb 16, 2010)

zipnolan said:


> A sure way of avoiding the Scottish midges....  go in winter, very clever !



Many a true word spoken in jest !!


----------



## Carstairs (Feb 16, 2010)

*midges*

We want to go back this summer but the midges are putting us off. As I understand it they don't appear until after May. Is this right?


----------



## Carstairs (Feb 22, 2010)

*photo*

Here is a photo of our van (its the one on the left)


----------



## robert b (Feb 22, 2010)

hi and welcome to the wild campers site hope you enjoy


----------



## p40ufh (Feb 22, 2010)

Carstairs said:


> We want to go back this summer but the midges are putting us off. As I understand it they don't appear until after May. Is this right?


a alarm goes of at spring bank and wakes the little buggers up! making me ich just thinking about em


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Feb 23, 2010)

Carstairs said:


> We want to go back this summer but the midges are putting us off. As I understand it they don't appear until after May. Is this right?



NO NO NO  We have had them from March onwards in the western Isles - and other places!!!!!. Don't ever be put off by them. We had them for two solid weeks in Wales had to go out from the site every day, the site was full of trees and damp ground. Its not only Scotland that get them.

Guernsey Donkey


----------



## GDog (Feb 28, 2010)

Heyyy Carstairs...I believe you're a MDOCUK member like me aren't you? I see you stumbled on this great site earlier this month....and I did just this evening!

How's your Deli'  going?

GDog


----------



## Carstairs (Mar 1, 2010)

*Deli*

Deli is doing fine. Just got back from Derbyshire getting it muddy.
Nice to see someone else from MDOC on here.


----------

